# Some pictures of Shupps Grove



## pyshodoodle (Jul 26, 2009)

I took some pictures while walking around. Not nearly as many as I should have. 

 Easter Bunny mold


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 26, 2009)

Kist Tray $300 I think


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 26, 2009)

I'm confused.. last time I looked I could upload 200 kb, now it's 100 again. I'm going to have to do more downsizing for some of these.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 26, 2009)

This was a flashback for me


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 26, 2009)

Sample Warner's Safe  $1150 - John Wolfe's table


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 26, 2009)

signs


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 26, 2009)

tins


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 26, 2009)

..


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 26, 2009)

more signs


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 26, 2009)

Someone said this dealer was rakin in the big bucks..


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 26, 2009)

I can do close-ups if anyone wants to see anything in particular. I'm shrinking these a little more than I would like.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 26, 2009)

..


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 26, 2009)

nice photos , you remind me of all the stuff I wanted to buy after i ran out of money[]


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 26, 2009)

one more. Didn't take pictures of anything I bought yet. 

 Thanks Gunther... I saw you there, but didn't know it was you until I saw Rick's video!


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 26, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  GuntherHess
> 
> Someone said this dealer was rakin in the big bucks..


 
 I bought a Swaims Panacea from him for 5 bucks!


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 26, 2009)

> I bought a Swaims Panacea from him for 5 bucks!


 
 Told you he was making a mint.
 He made $3 off me too. 
 dollar here, dollar there, pretty soon we are talking real money[]


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 26, 2009)

Packing up...


----------



## glass man (Jul 26, 2009)

THANK YOU KATE!! LOVE THE "KIST TRAY". $5 WOW! YOU DID GOOD! SHOW A PIC. OF THAT! BEEN WANTING A COBALT TARGET BALL LIKE IS ON ONE OF THE TABLES YOU TOOK A PIC. OF FOR A LONG,LONG TIME! DANG I HAD THE MONEY FOR ONE AT A BOTTLE SHOW YEARS AGO AND WHEN I HAD FINALLY DECIDED TO GO FOR IT ,IT WAS.....GONE. USUALLY I JUMP ON WHAT I WANT ,BUT NOT THAT TIME. OH WELL! GREAT PICTURES! THANK YOU! [&:]  JAMIE


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 26, 2009)

The Swaims was broken, but glued back together and I love it anyway.

 Here's a picture for you, glassman[]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 27, 2009)

Great pics Kate.....I love that sample warners!                    Joe


----------

